# Travelling to Cork by train, better to book tickets online?



## MelF (25 Feb 2008)

I haven't used Irish rail in ages and see that they have an online booking facility now where you can reserve seats. Is this a good idea or is it better to take your chances on the day ie is the online facility more expensive? I'll be travelling on a Sat and Sun so I'd imagine the trains are busier in those days but it seems I can only reserve a seat on the outgoing journey and can get 'ticket only' on the way back. So does ticket only mean I'll have to stand?


----------



## oldtimer (25 Feb 2008)

My understanding is if you buy any tickets at Dublin Heuston for the train to Cork you are charged exorbitant prices. If you want to pay cheaper try a credit union which sells rail tickets. For example people at Limerick, Tipperary and Thurles can buy reasonable one way tickets which can be used either way any day. I would say credit unions in Cork have the same facility. Trains on Saturday may not be packed but on Sunday are usually full. Important to watch is there any major attraction at Dublin or Cork on the dates you are travelling e.g. major match, concert. If so, better to reserve and book on line.


----------



## dewdrop (25 Feb 2008)

i think there is an ongoing industrial dispute which can lead to the cancellation of some trains so it might be better to try andfind out if your choice is affected


----------



## crazyhorse (25 Feb 2008)

Hello MelF
The online facility is no more expensive than buying the tickets at the train station.  Credit Union does sell cheaper tickets, but you can't reserve a seat using this option.
I would reserve a seat if possible, 3 hours is a long time to be standing! If you can't reserve it might be because they are using one of the older trains that don't have the individual seats or the little windows they insert the reserved seat information. Alternatively just ring the station and ask them why you can't reserve. They should be able to confirm the price of the ticket also. 
If you can't reserve your best bet is to get to the station early, half an hour beforehand at latest, and then you can be in the queue for a seat - unfortunately you usually have to stand in the queue.


----------



## joanod (25 Feb 2008)

You sohuld be able to get a weekend return that will be cheaper but you have to ask specifically for it or even mention that you want the cheapest ticket any deal that meybe available ( sounds obvious) but I speak from experience. Unless there is a match or other on you should be ok I know the internet can be more expensive because they dont have the deals but at the moment they have one way deals for 33e if thats any use. My last day return a few wks ago was 30e cheaper on the train than the net. Otherwise the Credit Unions defo do the tickets...


----------



## Squonk (28 Sep 2009)

I'd like to revisit this topic. I plan to travel to Dublin from Cork (and return) by train on the long weekend this October. Is buying the tickets online still the cheapest way to do this? Or should I get some sort of weekend return ticket at the booking office in Cork? Would I expect the train to be full for the long weekend so should I reserve seats? Thanks...I haven't been on a train in decades!


----------



## dereko1969 (28 Sep 2009)

booking online is the way to go, however you'll have to wait a couple of days to do so as tickets can only be purchased 28 days in advance online. depending on how flexible you are on the day of travel you could get a €10 fare up to dublin (the early morning trains are €36 online whereas the 11.30 train is a tenner).


----------



## Squonk (29 Sep 2009)

Thanks for that dereko1969....I booked my seat for €30 return. I hadn't realised until you said it that the ticket price changes depending on the departure time.


----------

